# GUI based media format converter for FreeBSD?



## leegold (Dec 2, 2013)

Hi,

I was looking for WinFF, which is a GUI for FFmpeg. It's a convenient way to convert one media format to another. I could not find WinFF in the ports. My question is: Is there a GUI based media format converter available in the FreeBSD ports similar to WinFF? 

Thanks.

Lee G.


----------



## roddierod (Dec 2, 2013)

I never used WinFF but the screenshots kind of remind me of multimedia/Devede.

Also reading the WinFF page, it says it is written in FreePascal and Lazarus which are available in the ports, so if you wanted you could possibly download and try and compile the source code yourself for WinFF.


----------



## nox@ (Dec 25, 2013)

Another option might be multimedia/avidemux2 (be sure to build its plugin port multimedia/avidemux2-plugins as well), although that port is still at an old version that doesn't build on 10 and up.  So if anyone wants to have a go at updating it...

Thanx, 
Juergen

PS: And you need to manually build it from ports if you want x264 support because that option isn't default.


----------

